# please help us figure out this kitchen!!!



## jordanae1029 (Mar 29, 2015)

We are moving into a rental with this kitchen (please see attached picture) that we really don't know what to do with... Please help! The rest of the unit has an awesome vintage charm to it with beautiful hardwoods and lots of space and light. The kitchen is a different story. I think the landlord was trying to maintain the retro feel by keeping the black and white checkered flooring but their countertop choice doesn't match at all. Anyone have any rental-friendly (aka temporary or removable) suggestions to make this kitchen look better?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I would buy runners to cover most of it. Walmart has a big selection. Also Ikea.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i bet the landlord left it because it cost money to replace it. ask him if you can replace it yourself. use sheet linoleum.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

I just think the landlord was being cheap. No thought went into this kitchen. Why is the microwave on the ceiling? Whole room smells of let's provide a functional kitchen but there is no design or thought process here. You can talk to the landlord about what you might have done. In my rental properties tenants are expressly prohibited from doing any modifications to the building .


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Rugs would be about it without checking with the landlord first.

That said, this is a rental so I would leave it and save my pennies so I could buy a house and make it the way I want.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

wonder why that even passed a rental inspection...micro wave being that high you are asking for accidents.....now you see why there should be inspections..that landlord would not be allowed to rent that till he fixed the height of the microwave..to the proper install height..:furious:


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

ben's plumbing said:


> wonder why that even passed a rental inspection...micro wave being that high you are asking for accidents.....now you see why there should be inspections..that landlord would not be allowed to rent that till he fixed the height of the microwave..to the proper install height..:furious:


That looks dangerous to me.

Also, I thought a cooktop was supposed to have minimum of 12 inches on each side so you can sit a hot pot.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Not making excuses for the landlord and that low micro, but wow that is a low ceiling.
The common off the shelf 15'' high wall cabinet would have put the bottom of the micro too low. Someone made a decision not to order the right cabinet for that application.
We see the result. Hope no one gets hurt.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Pink poodle curtains and a mini jukebox on the counter? 

Put down area rugs. 

Put down wall to wall carpet with no glue or tack strips and just accept that it won't be perfect. 

I have these carpet tiles in my basement:
http://www.amazon.com/Dean-Commerci...427815745&sr=8-1&keywords=random+carpet+tiles

They work awesomely with no glue. 

You can get 1/8 inch thick 4x8 sheets of tempered hardboard for 8 bucks each. Cover the floor with builder's paper and hardboard to make a false floor. Install a cheap linoleum sheet or tiles. 

The fluorescent light makes everything look cheap. Change the light fixture, but keep the old one, so you can put it back.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

rugs, in a kitchen ? are you guys crazy. 

here is a good idea, kinda. cheap floating laminate = doesn't cost much, easy to install/uninstall, doesn't need any fastening to the floor, will look tons better then what is there now. but, you will have to figure out how to terminate the ends. and be carefull with spills.


----------



## Italgrl (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't get the area rug suggestions. The floor is the best part of the room. I'd play that up and cover the counters with a stick on vinyl in black. Heck you could even put down new laminate over the counters for cheap and DIY.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

It hurts my eyes just to look at that floor.


----------



## lacypride (Apr 23, 2015)

I have old linoleum and hate the look of it. I cover it with carpet left overs purchased at the carpet store. Can do the same for the vinyl floor. That said I have covered kitchen cabinets with vinyl in a rental apt we lived in and it looked great. never knew unless you looked inside that it was vinyl. On the counters I[m not sure how it would work if it is like some I have found the pattern wears off if used in a frequently wiped area.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks like the OP flew the coop!


----------



## lhome (May 10, 2015)

Hi
Your new kitchen doesn't look too bad. Maybe you could ask the landlord if you could paint the cupboards etc white....if that's something that appeals to you?


----------



## lhome (May 10, 2015)

Oh, and, looking at the photo again, maybe some appropriate door and drawer handles for era/style you want to create. Maybe, as well you could put some proportioned shelving for the right style of trinkets/ornaments to be placed on.


----------

